# Just put in a R/O system..need info!



## carmine00700 (Apr 13, 2011)

I just put one in under my sink with a tank...works great. when i add water to my aquarium do i still need to add salt to the R/O water even when im just tpping it off or should i always add salt....If my salinity is always why would i need to add salt.

Oh and also on my last water change 20 gal to my 55 gal tank i used tap water with salt and primer. Is it normal that im getting some brown again bcasue of water change.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

for top off water in marine system and any water in FW system do not add any salt.

For water changes in marine systems top off first the do the water change. Then mix up replacement water. Or just remove some water and add salt to replacement water a little below tank values. Add new made up water and finally check sg or salinity.

my .02


----------



## carmine00700 (Apr 13, 2011)

ok let me get this straight..lol. for a water change for my Saltwater aquarium add some salt with R/o water just under what the salinity is in aquarium(i know this part). when my tank is running low on water just top off with R/O water so that my return chamber in sump has enough water.(my tank evaperates water everyday)...is this right.?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

carmine00700 said:


> ok let me get this straight..lol. for a water change for my Saltwater aquarium add some salt with R/o water just under what the salinity is in aquarium(i know this part). when my tank is running low on water just top off with R/O water so that my return chamber in sump has enough water.(my tank evaperates water everyday)...is this right.?


yep.

top off no salt. the salt does not evaporate so addding salt to top off water will raise the salinity. By replacing with ro/di only the tank's salinity returns to what it was before the evaporation.

When doing water changes mix in salt to the replacement water to maintain the salinity.

my .02


----------



## Ranger (May 20, 2011)

Yeah topping up add no salt, when I started I used to add some for top ups and you would be suprised at how fast the salt level can fire up.

And getting a bit of brown could be because of the tap water but I wouldn't worry it will pass.


----------



## carmine00700 (Apr 13, 2011)

thanks guys...yeah the brown i figured will go away.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Just a little FYI it's always best to mix your water change water at least 48 hours before you do a water change. Now that you have a ro/di unit you shouldn't add tap water for anything.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

beaslbob said:


> yep.
> 
> top off no salt. the salt does not evaporate so addding salt to top off water will raise the salinity. By replacing with ro/di only the tank's salinity returns to what it was before the evaporation.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Tony Vargas (Jul 1, 2011)

Getting an RO system is putting you in the right direction.


----------



## carmine00700 (Apr 13, 2011)

yeah i know. I noticed just by topping off the tank everyday since i got the system that coral is blooming better, especially the orange button polyps.


----------

